# the suffixe "t"



## True North

I am trying to construct simple sentences:  Is this pattern correct? Is the *t* used to end the object in these situations? 


A csalad TV-t néz.

A macska egért üldöz. 

A nő kutyat táplál.


----------



## NagyKiss

I am only learning myself, but yes this is correct. An object of some action gets the "t".


----------



## True North

Köszönöm 
Thanks!


----------



## Zsanna

Yes, with a little correction:





True North said:


> I am trying to construct simple sentences:  Is this pattern correct? Is the *t* used to end the object in these situations?
> 
> 
> A csalaád TV-t néz.
> 
> A macska egéer*e*t üldöz.
> 
> A nő kutyaát táplál.



The special characters are available in the toolbar.


----------



## True North

Thank you Zsanna for the clarification.
I did not know that the vowels change when adding *t* to the object.  I notice that *egér* takes *et.  *Is this the rule after* r*?


----------



## Olivier0

So this is not about t in (verb) conjugation but in (noun) declension/suffixation.
The rule for the linking vowel is that there is none after semi-liquids like r, n, ny, l, ly, j usually. But egér -> egere- is an exception, and such cases have to be learned when you learn the word, they are shown in good dictionaries.
Among vowels, only final a and e become á and é before a suffix (except for a few suffixes which are too recently used as suffixes and do not vary with vowel harmony, like -kor, -ként).
-- Olivier


----------



## True North

Thank you Olivier for the information.  Merci!


----------



## Akitlosz

True North said:


> I am trying to construct simple sentences: Is this pattern correct? Is the t used to end the object in these situations?
> 
> 
> A csalad TV-t néz.
> 
> A macska egért üldöz.
> 
> A nő kutyat táplál.



A család TV-t néz.

A macska egeret üldöz.

A nő kutyát táplál. / A nő kutyát etet.



> Is the t used to end the object in these situations?



Yes. The word egér receives a knitter sound too in an accusative, because of this will be egeret.


----------



## tomtombp

Akitlosz said:


> A család TV-t néz.
> A nő kutyát táplál. / A nő kutyát etet. - a little bit better.


We don't ever say "kutyát táplál". "Kutyát etet" and "kutyát itat" are also rare in common speech. What we use is "Enni ad a kutyának." or "Inni ad a kutyának." or "Megeteti a kutyát."/"Megitatja a kutyát."


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> We don't ever say "kutyát táplál". "Kutyát etet" and "kutyát itat" are also rare in common speech. What we use is "Enni ad a kutyának." or "Inni ad a kutyának." or "Megeteti a kutyát."/"Megitatja a kutyát."


As a native speaker, I understand perfectly what you want to say. But the choice of the adequate expression depends on the context, so I absolutely don't find the original phrase ("A nő kutyát táplál") erroneous or innatural, as no context is given. 

The original question is about the accusative marker -*t*_, _so I suggest to open a new thread about "táplálni, etetni, enni adni ..." if we want to discuss this topic in details.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> As a native speaker, I understand perfectly what you want to say. But the choice of the adequate expression depends on the context, so I absolutely don't find the original phrase ("A nő kutyát táplál") erroneous or innatural, as no context is given.
> 
> The original question is about the accusative marker -*t*_, _so I suggest to open a new thread about "táplálni, etetni, enni adni ..." if we want to discuss this topic in details.


I can only think of one -very special- context in which "kutyát táplál" sounds natural. Not to be off topic, if someone is interested, please start a new thread.


----------



## True North

Olivier0 said:


> So this is not about t in (verb) conjugation but in (noun) declension/suffixation.


If I had to start over, I would have posted a title: "Simple noun declension with t"

As to the sentences not being idiomatic Hungarian, I was only (as a complete beginner) asking what was theoretically possible.

Thanks again to everyone...Kösönöm!


----------



## Akitlosz

YOU don't say ever that! Only you.

Kutyát etet is an absolutely correct Hungarian sentence.


----------

